# New Fish Shots



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Have couple different fish shots, i have several fish coming in this week so more shots to come!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

those are some great shots!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice as always!! Are you interested in the betta yet?? lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I saw the title "new fish shots" and thought you were talking about a new drink. LOL

By the way nice shots.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO DOC, thanx guys. Umm that betta i never could lol. But wait til u see the betta coming in this week  It was worth the extra $$ for it, and i actually like it lol.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Love the betta, the first shot and the synos. Excellent pics!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> But wait til u see the betta coming in this week  It was worth the extra $$ for it, and i actually like it lol.


*gasp* Malawianpro actually wants a betta!!!!! I got to see this betta!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

My god MP you are a camera god. Nice shots.


----------

